# Flower ID please



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Some will call it Yellow Trumpet Vine, but to be more technical I think that is Esperanza.


----------



## Tall Steve (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks,


Is this provide a good source of nectar. There are typically 4 or 5 bumblebees but only 1 honey bee at any given time around it. Is that probably because the bumble bees keep the honey bees away or the honey bee hive further away. Just curious.


----------

